# Adirondacks



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

A few weeks ago I was at Saranac Lake. I took a few photo's with my phone of the landscape. I think it surprises most folks that New York is much more than the city it is so known for.

The front yard of the house we stayed at:

















Driving down the highway on our way home:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

very, very nice Rick!!!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Surprising right?


----------



## HunterGatherer (Dec 18, 2012)

itzDirty said:


> Surprising right?


Haha, nope! I'm from upstate NY and used to drive through Saranac Lake all the time! When I was 19 and 20 I was a Counselor for the Youth Conservation Corp and I worked out of Fine west of there.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Okay surprising for those who are not from NY lol..........


----------



## HunterGatherer (Dec 18, 2012)

The area is georgeous!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah I like it up there. Cold but pretty. My photos do not do it justice.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice landscape.......It just looks so gun friendly !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Really nice Pic's, thanks for sharing, I can see some cat's hold up in those rock bluffs.


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice pics....when we head out east to c my sister we take the long way just so we can go thru New York...thanks for sharing....


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice looking country, just to bad the city folks rule the state !


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice pics...


----------



## Sedorusc (Jan 11, 2013)

You said it right prariewolf. Unfortunately


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> Nice looking country, just to bad the city folks rule the state !


100% Spot on Ed.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes Don much of NY is actually gun friendly...... Unfortunately the ones in power want to see their name on national news.


----------



## Southern Yankee (Nov 23, 2012)

My wife and I went black bear hunting at Horse Shoe Lake and Loon Lake every fall until we moved south in '94. They are just south of where you were. Great area to hunt, just don't want to put up with the cold and snow anymore. Besides that, I'm too old and sorry to drag out a bear now.


----------



## HunterGatherer (Dec 18, 2012)

I've had great times turkey huntin' in the Syracuse and Albany areas. I always did my deer huntin' in Vermont. Did a lot of hiking, camping and boating around the Adirondacks. I've been back to the Albany area for turkey the last two springs. Great, great resource!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL it is cold and they are heavy. HG where were you from in NY?


----------



## HunterGatherer (Dec 18, 2012)

itzDirty said:


> LOL it is cold and they are heavy. HG where were you from in NY?


Saratoga


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Ahhhh. Cool. Pretty there too.


----------



## bnkr244 (Dec 29, 2011)

Most people in NY complain about the politics and high taxes and everything else they can whine about and never even take advantage of what we have here. I LOVE the adirondacks. We do alot of fishing and deer hunting. Really want to do some calling before the seasons over deep in the woods too.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

You have almost 2 months left. You will get out there.


----------



## jkanesmith (Feb 4, 2013)

Nice pictures but it looks a little too cold for me. I'm a Texan and we think it's cold when it drops below freezing, much less in the teens or lower. I can say that in my lifetime I've only seen ice cover a pond once and it was about 1/16" thick at the thickest part.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah it is not extreme but cold for sure.


----------



## bnkr244 (Dec 29, 2011)

I think after living here I could not live in a place without snowy cold winters. A lot of people do not like it but I keep busy outside in every season and winter is my favorite.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Such as any place -- it will only be as good as you will want to make it.


----------



## Sedorusc (Jan 11, 2013)

Honestly my favorite my favorite time to deer hunt is a cold snowy day.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I enjoy the snow. I would not want to live somewhere without it.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

When my father in law was alive, he would load up the hounds and go to the the Adirondack Mts. to a place called Speculator to run bear. We had a great time and I met some very nice people. My father in law would go up there for several years for the NY training season and he loved it. My wife and I would let our son go with his papaw and he made many good memories. I went up with them one year and had ball. We treed a bunch of bear. The country was very pretty and I always wanted to return during the winter time.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Sounds like a great time.... Apparently, if you ski it is great. Just the thought of strapping a couple planks to me feet at sliding down a mountain hurts......


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

prairiewolf said:


> Nice looking country, just to bad the city folks rule the state !


So, true, but even more alarming is how the city slickers rule our *nation*. Here is an illustration of how the last national vote went county-by-county. Red is republican, blue democarat.

The numbers are 78 to 22 percent.

A good argument for maintaining the electoral college system.


----------



## mattiep321 (Jan 6, 2013)

How will it get any better? It sucks to be an upstate new Yorker. I need to move somewhere else.

thank a US Soldier, Sailor, Airman, or Marine: Freedom isn't free.


----------

